# IBS-D and UTI symptoms-without infection?



## MechE93 (Feb 3, 2014)

Recently I've been trying to piece together all these seemingly unrelated medical issues I have and I think I may have found a link...I was hoping someone here might have similar issues and know how to better handle this.

So here's what's happening: Sometimes right before I get a flare of D I start feeling like I"m getting a UTI, but it doesn't burn when I urinate, just the frequent need to go so badly. I go to the doctor, find out there's no infection, and just deal with it on my own for days to weeks until it goes away.

Now here's where the IBS comes in... usually a day after I start getting that "i feel like if i dont urinate right now i'm going to explode" feeling, i get diarrhea. at first I thought it was because I was taking vitamin C to deal with the UTI symptoms, but I stopped taking that and this still happens. I'm not drinking anything that would normallly cause problems for me, or eating anything to irritate me either. It just seems like UTI symptoms always almost cause Diarrhea.

However, i dont have these symptoms every time i get diarrhea (thankfully).

Basically... long story short, has anyone else experienced urinary issues of any type relating to their IBS? and if so, any recommendations on how to cope iwth it? I'm also looking into the possiblilty that I have Interstitial Cystitis and of course will see a doctor about all of this, just while I'm waiting to be seen I thought it wouldn't hurt to make an account here and ask... because i'm miserable and it can't hurt, right?

Thank you so much for any replies and advice!

-Kaitlyn


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I always think that I need to pee when I'm bloated or gassy. I think the gas in my guts presses on my bladder creating a "need to pee" sensation.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IC usually has pain like a UTI, may be Overactive Bladder which tends to have a similar urgency problem with IBS (gotta go signal happens too early and too intensely).

Similar drugs (same class of antispasmodics) are used for both OB and IBS. They don't really know if they are supposed to relax the colon muscles or bladder muscles just seems to be which one they got approved for.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I have read that there is a connection between the cleansing waves in the small bowel and the need to urinate. I definitely notice this too. I also agree with quarky about the bloating causing pressure on the bladder.


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've actually been to a urologist that checked me and found nothing wrong with me when I complained of same symptoms. When I brought it up to my gastro he said with ibs it just causes pressure on the bladder so when I get a flare up my frequency increases and feeling of UTI. Once you get it in your head that it's not any type of infection or any other problems it shouldn't be as bad. It's amazing how the mind can make a symptom so much worse. Good luck


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I get this too! I'm glad I'm not the only one..I was scared it was something bad. Its worse at night for me when I lay down. I guess because I lay on my stomach.


----------



## MechE93 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you guys so much! I totally agree that once you stop thinking you're really sick it changes how you feel... and i found that by greatly increasing my water intake making sure to avoid laying in bed all day even though it's all i wanted to do, it helped get things back on track and the uti type feelings just seemed to magically disappear. Funny how once I relaxed and stopped panicking and focused on fixing what I knew I could fix, everything started improving.


----------



## Sapphmonster (Mar 7, 2013)

Second this. Only occasionally, when my ibs acts up I have to pee REALLY frequently like every 45 mins for hours. Also can go from not having to pee to 'gotta pee RIGHT NOW' in like 1 min


----------

